# How much you spend on snowboarding/skiing each season?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't even want to know any more. Probably my entire income when it boils down to it..... Lol


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Nothing good can come of this poll


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

$$ is not the issue then… go for it… but after two trips IMO pound your mountain the rest of this year and use money saved for three trips next year. 

My plan is 60 days in Colorado next year… The rest of this year use my two season passes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Never Do The Math!!!!!!!!*











....if you can afford it? You Go!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

As far as trips are concerned, if you want to take more, and can afford it, why not? Life is short, no point waiting for a better time than now. 

Personally, I don't spend a whole lot on snowboarding, but I went on quite a few trips last year that were just not snowboarding related. The way I see it, you can never travel too much. Whether you travel for snowboarding, scuba diving, motorcycle riding, mountain climbing, or even just old fashioned sight seeing and sun bathing - it's all good, the more the better :yahoo: Whatever tickles your fancy!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

campfortune said:


> I am wondering if I should stick with my local hill that I have a pass for the remainders of the season or fork out extra money to go for more trips to the real mountains...I already did 2 trips this season...
> 
> I am not rich, but I can afford if I really want to...but just wondering how much I should spoil myself.


It doesnt matter how much OTHERS spend. All that matters is how much YOU are willing to spend (ie how much is it worth to you). In my case it's even more complicated because i have family.....

Some people spend their $ on hookers and blow, others save it for when they're 80.... it's up to you really. But the math never makes sense.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't even want to know, so I can't vote on the poll. My entire meagre income and then some, when it comes to that... if you include the season pass and lodging, then yeah...a lot (for) me, and it will be a lot more when I have a real job like a normal person and no dumb deadlines at the end of the season (I still went on the weekends, hehe). I hate still being in school...

As for what you should do, only you know that  If you have a season pass at your local hill and only went twice, I would say, try to go as much as to make the pass worth it, at least break even. If you're having a bad season over there (no snow... like here =/) and you feel like you're going crazy and need to get out and see some pow, then by all means. If you can afford it, then why not?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> *Never Do the math :thumbsup:*


*



Well I like to subscribe to this type of thinking, until I looked at the damage my wife does/did on her credit cards justified by my (necessity) spending. Ouch.

Edit: add splitboarding and it almost doubles.*


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

My problem is how many boards do I need. Answer just ONE more…..:yahoo:


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

$200 for my pass + some airmiles for other tickets + I-don't-want-to-know for gas


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

500-600 for pass, gas and food....but I don't usually travel to other hills.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I spend thousands, and its worth every cent


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

anddddd this is where all the people on this forum realize they have a huge addictive problem...


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Coming from Aus, its about 3G for flights and season passes to Canada which is where I see myself spending the next few seasons, always have to get more gear as well. Should really just move over there permanently, would make this whole addiction much much easier.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Relative to money spent vs enjoyment ...snowboarding is a cheap addiction. The utilities, tax, auto and health insurance are much more expensive and way less enjoyable.


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

I try not to think about it. We have five kids. It's ridiculous. But I love that everyone loves to do it so much, and am happy to take the hit in the winter to get us out every weekend having fun.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmmm too much, not enough? New jacket, board and bindings this season, all discounted. Xmas trip to Breck (def not discounted), overnight to Killington and Plattekill from NYC, 2 Mountain Creek cards and a trip to Keystone and ABasin for Easter week. A lot spent but want sooooo much more. Talking to the wife about camp in Oregon or a Chile trip for summer. I'm on track for 21 days this year, the most since 91-92 when I skied and lived in Boulder. My wife is impressed she'll beat her record of ten days, I see how a hundred could leave me wanting more.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

New jacket $500
New mid layer $350
New pants x2 $800
New proto HD $500
New evo $450
New Jones solution $900
New NS split $1000
New karakorams $600
New Skins x2 $300
New pack $150
Passes $2000
New roof rack and box, $1000
New gloves x2 $200
New beacon $300
New boots $300
New cartels $250
New genesis $300
New poles $150
Hotels $2000
Gas .. who knows

I spend a lot, but it is all I do in the winter and that is 6 months of the year. I think I am near the 60-70 day range so far.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

Almost all disposable income. I moved across the country and left the area where all my friends and family live to be closer to the mountains. There really isn't anything else worth spending money on for me. At least as long as snow is on the ground...


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Dutty said:


> Almost all disposable income. I moved across the country and left the area where all my friends and family live to be closer to the mountains. There really isn't anything else worth spending money on for me. At least as long as snow is on the ground...


In the same boat. Don't really spend money on much else.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, just started doing the math and I'm closing in on a grand for gas and tolls this season. Never realized how much I actually spent just to drive to the mountain every weekend.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Easily over two grand................hookers and blow are expensive.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I spend a lot - mostly on my pass and trips (nice condos with private hot tubs, nice meals etc), but then save when I'm riding my home mountain (bring my own lunch, wait till I'm home to have beers etc)

But that's why when all of my friends were buying houses and having kids, my wife and I moved to the mountains (dual income, no kids  ) Enjoying life if worth spending the $$


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

:WTF: This poll just forced me to really stop and assess. My wife was right. I do spend A LOT............................thanks :angry: lol


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

I go snowboarding when my friends go clubbing... so I actually SAVE money.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kalev said:


> But that's why when all of my friends were buying houses and having kids, my wife and I moved to the mountains (dual income, no kids  ) Enjoying life if worth spending the $$


I am in the same boat and it's amazing. Cheers to being a dink.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son competes and hasn't scored any travel funding yet, plus we did that whole Europe thing.... These costs are for my wife, son and I. 

Season passes for vail resorts - $2100
Europe trip for food, hotel, flights and rental car - $7500(actually there were 4 of us on this trip and my son raised enough for his plane ticket with his fund raiser)
Tahoe trip 4 days gas, hotels, food # 1 - $1000
Let's just say these are all for lift tickets as needed, gas, hotel and food....
Crested butte - $600
Jackson hole #1 - $700
Jackson hole #2 - $500
Telluride in 2 weeks - $300
Tahoe trip(squaw and alpine)in 3 weeks #2 - $1000
Big sky in 4 weeks - $1500
Driving to abasin pre and post season is like $400 in gas/diesel. 
Mt hood/St. Helens in summer time - $5000 which is 3 weeks long

That's around $21,000..... Not including gear which is pretty minimal thanks to sponsors.

I could include my rent since I live here to snowboard and be close to the mountains.... 

Don't feel bad about what you guys are spending, do I spend too much? Fuck, I don't care, I am living the life that makes my family and I happy and we all snowboard over 150 days a year now, son probably does 230-250 this year, starting sept 2013-2014. I hated city life and hated having to only snowboard 10-20 days a year. What's the price of happiness? Even on a day I'm not feeling it I can go ride 10k vert and walk home feeling happy.....


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I just throw my wallet at the snowboard gods and hope there's enough in there to appease them. I try to make it as economical as possible but with gas, tolls and lift ticket prices the way they are in my area is gets expensive fast.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Shame on me...poorly designed poll:huh: 

Didn't know people spend that much. my local hill pass cost <$100, that was why I put that option there. people must be laughing at me for putting it there now...:blush:

I guess people spend more than 2 k must be really addictive or professional:bowdown: which I should have known better since this is a snowboard forumn.

so there I go...more trips then...and vacation next year!


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Booo! said:


> I go snowboarding when my friends go clubbing... so I actually SAVE money.


oh, that's true!

my friend 'beg' me to clubbing last Sat. and that costed half of my season pass money! and I didn't even really enjoy clubbing...guess I only like the ego boost part of it.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

campfortune said:


> oh, that's true!
> 
> my friend 'beg' me to clubbing last Sat. and that costed half of my season pass money! and I didn't even really enjoy clubbing...guess I only like the ego boost part of it.


Clubbing has an "ego boost part"? 

Anyway, that was a good point, made me feel better. I never go "clubbing", to parties, to drink a lot, etc. It's not like I could afford to even if I wanted to, but still makes me feel better about the wads of cash I spend on snowboarding. Every cent is worth it tho.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lodging is the most expensive for my trips. 

Bought the mtn collective this year so tickets aren't that bad.

Btw if you are interested.....it's 2 tickets to 8 different resorts and 50% off each additional day! Saved us tons of money this year! BTW it's not spam. Just trying to save forum members some money!

The Mountain Collective 2014/15 Pass: AltaSnowbird, Aspen/Snowmass, Jackson Hole, Mammoth, Squaw Valley/Alpine Meadows, Whistler Blackcomb


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We do not drink, smoke or go clubbing so that saves us quite a bit of money throughout the year. I know when I was younger I could spend an EASY $100 a night at the bar. We usually cook our own meals at home and on the road, that also saves quite a bit of money.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

mt collective rocks.

we went like 1 trip per month since xmas.

We did everything in big groups to save money on everything including food and drinks.

like the whistler trip we have 45 people in 8 condos, our own bus, group rate on plane tixs. food and alch divided in condo.

snowbird was like 35 people. 

snowmass aspen buttermilk - 2 big house. 30 or so.

jackson hole- my friends got the hostel all to themselves, i'm going in 2 weeks.

mammoth- was there during the storm 2 week ago. it was great. my normal resort.

prob not doing squaw its getting hot.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Varza said:


> *Clubbing has an "ego boost part"? *


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I LOL'd at work when I read that!!! . While I'm certain that it's different for a young lady still in school, I couldn't help picturing myself. A pudgy 50+ old guy, solo in a club somewhere with a bunch of 20-30 somethings. Sitting alone, nursing a non alcoholic beer. Scoping the drunk babes!!! :huh: Nothing about that lends itself to an "Ego Boost!" Lol!

Now THAT *would* be Creepy!!!  :eusa_clap:

....and NO! I don't do that!  :eusa_clap:




Varza said:


> Anyway, that was a good point, made me feel better. I never go "clubbing", to parties, to drink a lot, etc. It's not like I could afford to even if I wanted to, but *still makes me feel better about the wads of cash I spend on snowboarding. Every cent is worth it tho.*


...amen to that! As expensive as this activity is? Even tho I really can't afford what I spend on it. It worth EVERY penny!!!


....old, broke, _AND_ irresponsible!! The mystery of why Chomps doesn't have a woman _Deepens_!!!! Good thing snowboarding is the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!!  lol!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I literally budget my entire life around snowboarding. although my garden easily pays for it all every yr


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

What kind of garden pays for snowboarding? :icon_scratch:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

This year has been pretty easy on the pocket book for me. I got a lot of new gear last year so I was pretty set for this year. New jacket, like 200, skins, 80 and crampons 75 (its nice to know people who work at gear stores) Other than that its been just gas which I don't count since If im not driving to go ride, Im driving somewhere else.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> What kind of garden pays for snowboarding? :icon_scratch:


An indoor one lol


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just spent 30K for an 2014 Subaru Outback now my dedicated snowboarding vehicle.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

ETM said:


> An indoor one lol



yup. 










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> What kind of garden pays for snowboarding? :icon_scratch:



must not live in a mmj state...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

campfortune said:


> Shame on me...poorly designed poll:huh:
> 
> Didn't know people spend that much. my local hill pass cost <$100, that was why I put that option there. people must be laughing at me for putting it there now...:blush:
> 
> ...


To be fair it is ridiculously easy to spend over 2K.
For my husband and myself just for lift tickets and food/gas costs for the season is easy over 2K. If you count waxing, extra/damaged/replacement gear that's another few hundred bucks.

Our first year getting all our gear/tickets we spent roughly 5K for everything

Lol now I feel an addict.....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Just so you know, an adult season pass for Whistler is almost $2k.

"vacation" time to go boarding (instead of work) on those days when the snow is prime can easily reach $2k just in lost income. When you add gear, gas, hotels, lodge meals...... and how about a pow hunting backcountry, BC interior or heli trip? not cheap. How about a family?

Damn. This shit's expensive.

This yr i spent about $5k (incl gear, but not including lost income) and i didnt even get a Whistler season pass. Next yr will probably be around the same, maybe more. And this was a bad season :O


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank god Grouse is affordable.....$300-400 for me including transportation. (I bring my own sandwiches up :thumbsup


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Consonantal said:


> Thank god Grouse is affordable.....$300-400 for me including transportation. (I bring my own sandwiches up :thumbsup


Yea Grouse is pretty cheap, and you can take transit....


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

ha...lucky me then....we have about 5 resorts within 20-40 min drive...most of them offer season pass around $100 dollar

we can also just take day trips to big mountain like treblamt, jay peak, whiteface...so no lodging and heli kind of concern here...

Need to know more snow sport buddies, so that I can at least get someone to go with me if I want to go to the U.S, western canada and Europe...but, damn it's not easy!

I said exclude equipment in the poll though...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

campfortune said:


> ha...lucky me then....we have about 5 resorts within 20-40 min drive...most of them offer season pass around $100 dollar
> 
> we can also just take day trips to big mountain like treblamt, jay peak, whiteface...so no lodging and heli kind of concern here...
> 
> ...


Wow. Season passes for $100 :O

The 3 local hills (~30min drive) are like $65 /day until 10pm...... Whistler is like $100 /day until 3:30pm :dizzy: It is VERY expensive here.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just take it one paycheck at a time, and figure that I could be spending money on some bad habits so why not spend it on a healthy one.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Working in the industry I'd guess technically all my income should count against expenditures right??? So I spend about negative $30,000 :yahoo: Haven't had to pay for a season pass since my freshman year of college, now if only I was good enough to get all my gear sponsored...


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

marie4214 said:


> I just take it one paycheck at a time, and figure that I could be spending money on some bad habits so why not spend it on a healthy one.



Seriously good point. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

oh, mine...so far I have only spent 2 days of my salary on this sport. and I am the one who concerned about the issue...a pass is about half day of salary here...what can I say...now I know I am a miser who has plenty of time to blog too...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

campfortune said:


> oh, mine...so far I have only spent 2 days of my salary on this sport. and I am the one who concerned about the issue...a pass is about half day of salary here...what can I say...now I know I am a miser who has plenty of time to blog too...


Sir you are just a cheap dirty whore...the rest of us are addicted slutty porn toads that will do anything for a hit of pow.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Wow. Season passes for $100 :O
> 
> The 3 local hills (~30min drive) are like $65 /day until 10pm...... Whistler is like $100 /day until 3:30pm :dizzy: It is VERY expensive here.


Keep in mind that out there they don't have _mountains_... they have hills. Even Cypress would be gnar in a lot of places east of the rockies.

Whistler is easily one of the best resorts in the world and bigger than any other in North America. All this just in our backyards... easy to forget how lucky we are here! :bowdown:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Argo said:


> We do not drink, smoke or go clubbing so that saves us quite a bit of money throughout the year. I know when I was younger I could spend an EASY $100 a night at the bar. We usually cook our own meals at home and on the road, that also saves quite a bit of money.


It's a good habit btw. I'm riding with my girlfriend and we don't stop at ANY fast food restaurants on the road. We just take some sandwiches with us. saves $ and you don't have to it this grease soaked food.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

cookiedog said:


> It's a good habit btw. I'm riding with my girlfriend and we don't stop at ANY fast food restaurants on the road. We just take some sandwiches with us. saves $ and you don't have to it this grease soaked food.


I dunno, got some coupons from Mcdonalds yesterday.... that was real cheap :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

destroy said:


> Keep in mind that out there they don't have _mountains_... they have hills. Even Cypress would be gnar in a lot of places east of the rockies.
> 
> Whistler is easily one of the best resorts in the world and bigger than any other in North America. All this just in our backyards... easy to forget how lucky we are here! :bowdown:


True. When you add the resorts within ~5hr driving distance which make for A+ weekend trips; either on PNW and interior BC.... I dont think you can beat that.

I've seen some videos from my buddies out East, and it's more like bunny hills 

Also, that $62/ day at cypress for 9am-10pm is pretty good value. Silver season pass is actually super value; considering they usually do a $69 family day for up to 6 ppl. Now we need Whistler to have more "working class" rates and that would be ace


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

ya. hills...Going to Tremblant next week. That's gonna to beat Cypress?

I am now up for trips anywhere:yahoo: now I just need to recruit people...that's not an easy job....

oh, yeh, we are still -4 and it snows tons today...this year is such a long winter. too bad, not going today because not feeling well. that sucks.


----------

